#     1-

## IvanVB

.
-       1-?
    -,       ,  , ,     .   :Frown:  
  -  ?
, -   :Smilie:  
 , .

----------


## IvanVB

.
-       1-?
    -,       ,  , ,     .   :Frown: 
  -  ?
, -   :Smilie: 
 , .

----------


## Cooler

-    .

  1 (,  "") -   ,     .        ,  .  .

----------

,    .            .  :Frown:

----------


## IvanVB

> -    .


 -   .  :Smilie: 
  .
  -    /   .
 -   :Smilie: 
 -    -   ,         :Smilie: 

, ,  ,  /  .

----------


## IvanVB

*Cooler, *  ,  ,    1-.

----------


## Yuwa

,       .        ?
     (..   ,   )   . .  .    .      ?

----------


## Katyshka

,             .         ( )   .        ,  ?

----------


## IvanVB

> ,       .        ?


  .
 -    ,  -    :Wink:    -       -     :Smilie: 

     -  -    ,   -   .
         -     "",    - "".
.
,        (   )    .

          -   .

, ,     ,  .
,   ...

----------


## IvanVB

> 


  :yes:   .
       	".>>  "  ,     -   ...
    -   ....
,          :Smilie: 

  ?  /  ..  :Embarrassment:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,         - .

----------


## Katyshka

> - .


     .       ,               (    ).         ,    .          .        .       .

----------


## Yuwa

.     ,   .  .  ,        .
  .    1    ,           .          .  (60-70)    .
   ,    ,  .  .       .
     .

----------


## Katyshka

> 1    ,           .


   ""?              1,    .  :yes:    .  :Wow:        .     ,        .  :Frown:

----------


## IvanVB

*Yuwa*,
   .  .

.  :Abuse: 
      ,   .
 - ,  .  :Abuse: 
 . -  , ,    !!   ?     -    ""  -     41 .

   -    -  ..  :Abuse:  ,    ,   -   -   .    -  ?  :Abuse: 

 - .    - ...(    ,     ).

, *Yuwa*,     ,     ....  :Abuse: 

   ?
*Katyshka*,    ,       ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Katyshka

> .  .


      ? 

     -    .           .                 :Embarrassment:  .    1 .   ,   .

----------


## Yuwa

> ""?              1,    .    .        .     ,        .


  . ,       .    ,        .    ,    .   .
   ,       .   -    ,   ?  ""       -  .   ?  :Big Grin:

----------

:
-   23-   !
-   ,  - .
-   ,    .
-  -    -    .
-   - -   .
-    .
-    ?
- .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

!

----------


## Katyshka

> -    ,   ?


     .          . 
      . .

----------


## anymouse

, ,       1-   .  ,     -  ,    .

1.     - " " ( "")  "  "     "".   ,       ,     .43-.40,  - .43-.20.1. 
     ( 43-20),  " ",   ,   .40-.20,       40-     . 
     7.70.002,     .      -         .40,      ?

2.   7.70.003   .20  .40,    ,      -    .     "  ". -  ,      ?        ?

3.  23 -    (   ,   ),     .20,        .  " "   ,    .23         .      ?

----------


## anymouse

,        : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=54427

----------


## Yuwa

1)     .         40 ,  4320.         .   .   ,    .
2)      . 
)   .
)       .  ,     (,     23.623.5,     23.523.6),     \.  ,    .      ). 
3) 23     20.1, 20.2,20.3.         (,., ,, ),     , .    .
.   .

----------

> 2)      . 
> )   .
> )       .  ,     (,     23.623.5,     23.523.6),     \.  ,    .      ). 
> 3) 23     20.1, 20.2,20.3.        (,., ,, ),     , .    .


       .      - .  18  .

----------


## Yuwa

> .      - .  18  .


  -   .    ,     .    ?  :Big Grin:

----------

,      :Smilie:

----------

